# WOW... last straw. pay statement utter bs



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

So check out this ****ing bull shit.
(I usually try not to curse on the forum but wow did Uber decide to use sand as it tore me a new one)

And I KNOW I am missing fares too. I can't find any trace of them! Do I really have to resort to pen and paper at the start and end of every trip?!?
I only drove once last week, friday night. 4 hours. and I am glad I did not drive anymore and do not plan to. Im done. $8 for 4 hours and 99 miles put into my car. (I spent $12 on gas). So wait, that leaves me at -$4 . Whatever. Thats bullshit how they are trying to hustle me out of $10 that they supposedly double paid me.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I dont understand what the charge even means?


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I dont understand what the charge even means?


I was supposedly Double Paid the $1 rider fee incentive on week ending 8/25. So they took $10 back?! The second image shows I was never double paid on that pay statement.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

That's good and whacky. Email em and show your evidence. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got the double $1.00 incentive correction also

$5.00 per hour net here after car and gas costs.

Uber on!


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Already did. Probably won't hear anything until Wednesday. If i get lucky. Hopefully I don't have to email twice.


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

Luckily now that we have our own driver apps, there's no cost to taking a break from driving. I'm doing the same - I realized, after using MileIQ, that I spent $84 worth of miles and made $100...


----------



## Nesnas (Aug 27, 2014)

jerryp sorry for you but what is the double pay ?! Could you explain it ? I work with Uber for a year I never hear about it !!


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

They took $67 from my check saying double pay on a ride and $30 for the phone cause I didn't drive for 2 weeks!!!
We pay for the phone even if we don't use it????? What a scam!!! 
I'm seriously fed up with this company


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Just an update, I got an automated response shortly followed by a CSR saying that it would be forwarded to a manager to better and promptly assist in my situation. That email was received 24 hours ago already. Nothing more as of yet. 

What is funny is the email said my message would be forwarded EXACTLY AS WORDED. As if I said something wrong. Nothing but the truth baby!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> Just an update, I got an automated response shortly followed by a CSR saying that it would be forwarded to a manager to better and promptly assist in my situation. That email was received 24 hours ago already. Nothing more as of yet.
> 
> What is funny is the email said my message would be forwarded EXACTLY AS WORDED. As if I said something wrong. Nothing but the truth baby!


I would check your bank deposit amount on 8/25 against what the pay statement said you would receive. In my case, there was an overage that was equal to the amount Uber deducted on the most recent statement.

(I assume that you did not drive the previous week since there are two device fees.)

Does Goldman Sachs really know how poorly Uber handles its technology?


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> So check out this ****ing bull shit.
> (I usually try not to curse on the forum but wow did Uber decide to use sand as it tore me a new one)
> 
> And I KNOW I am missing fares too. I can't find any trace of them! Do I really have to resort to pen and paper at the start and end of every trip?!?
> I only drove once last week, friday night. 4 hours. and I am glad I did not drive anymore and do not plan to. Im done. $8 for 4 hours and 99 miles put into my car. (I spent $12 on gas). So wait, that leaves me at -$4 . Whatever. Thats bullshit how they are trying to hustle me out of $10 that they supposedly double paid me.


Hi Jerry
I got a similar notice, too, and finally got around to checking it out yesterday. Just like OC_DriverX said, check the Uber pay statement for Aug 25 and compare the total against what actually got sent to your bank account. They sent me $22 more than the statement indicated and are taking it back on my next statement.

Thinking about what others have said in the forum about fares not appearing, pen and paper isn't a bad idea. I just got a small moleskine notebook and I log my starting and ending mileage as well as the fare that appears at the end of the ride. If time permits I'll even put a start or end point for that ride.

Sadly, for a technology company, their bookkeeping can be very shoddy so you need to cover yourself.

Remember, look out for number one but don't step in number two.

S


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I work for the government and my advice to others is always take care if your own shit. People make mistakes so keep copies of your stuff. It's not about trust .. it's about believing no one cares more for my money than I do.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah that is the explanation they gave me. They did over pay $10. They should be a little more direct in regards of it instead of just pulling it out like that. I literally drove for free for 5 hours that friday. It was upsetting.


----------



## Willie Stone (Nov 6, 2014)

Stop driving. A lot of people did it already.don't be a slave anymore.this is dead circle.uber doesn't pay what they promise.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Willie Stone said:


> Stop driving. A lot of people did it already.don't be a slave anymore.this is dead circle.uber doesn't pay what they promise.


I did. This thread is old. I haven't signed on since early November. Surprisingly Im not even deactivated.


----------

